# What do you preffer motets or madrigals?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

For me it is case by case, Tallis '' spem in alium'' is just as great has Gesualdo's madrigals per se.
What about it, do you guy preffer motet or madrigals?

Or you follow my mind set , case by case?


:tiphat:


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Madrigals are nice but it seems I am only familiar with Monteverdi's.


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

As a native English speaker, I used to find it immensely satisfying when I got the opportunity to sing good English words set to very good music. It's a relatively rare pleasure unfortunately, but we did have the English madrigal school and John Wilbye was its greatest composer:

Draw on Sweet Night, Sweet Honey-Sucking Bees, Weep, weep mine eyes.... And the music has an other-worldly, faintly dissonant, flavour to it - 6 voices, overtones? (I don't know how to express that technically).

Here's Draw on Sweet Night for starters:


----------

